
Wendy’s to Employ Self-Service Kiosks at 6,000 Locations - jayess
https://mishtalk.com/2016/05/13/wendys-to-employ-self-service-kiosks-at-6000-locations/
======
reustle
It's interesting to hear about the mobile ordering apps as well, being
introduced at almost the same time. It seems like an automatic, since everyone
has phones now. I can see a future not far away where I have a list of
"favorite orders" at some restaurants, that I order with one click when I'm 5
minutes away.

~~~
wccrawford
I've thought for a while that restaurants should have kiosks where you swipe
your ID/card/whatever and it has a list of your preferences for the
waiter/waitress, such as the fact that I always order water (no lemon!) to
drink, so they can improve their service by just bringing that without asking.

Add in allergies, favorite orders, and more and you've got a lot of info about
your customers to help you make them happier. Plus you get some lock-in
because they don't want to have to enter all that info into a new restaurant's
system.

I think this is the fast-food version, and that more restaurants will follow.

~~~
reustle
Yeah, I just hope I don't need an app for each restaurant :)

------
kaonashi
Could do without the toxic political views, but there's nothing wrong w/
automation. From his quote, it sounds like he just wants to keep the actual
workers hidden, not get rid of them entirely.

~~~
dvtv75
Yes, I keep hearing the "What good is a pay increase if you don't have a job?"
argument. To that, I respond: "What good is a job if I can't afford to live
from it?"

I wonder how many businesses would give wage increases if they weren't forced
to. I know mine wouldn't, they don't stick to minimum wage now.

------
LinuxBender
[ Obscure Reference, Apologies ]

I can't help but be reminded of the Carls Jr. self service kiosks in the movie
Idiocracy.

~~~
brianwawok
Not sure Idiocracy is that obscure.

Just wait for Starbucks to catch up to the movie...

------
erik998
So revolutionary...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automat)

